# Um...How do I make a fursuit?



## SaphireBlueflame (Jan 14, 2012)

*May I please have step by step instructions on how to create a basic fursuit??? Like the molding and things like that? Thank you!!  *


----------



## Fay V (Jan 14, 2012)

did you read the stickies at all?


----------



## shteev (Jan 14, 2012)

With all due respect....

If you're asking yourself this question, you should _not_ be considering making a fursuit.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Just stick with ears and a tail.

Thats what i do.


----------



## P87NE (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp


----------

